# Edifier DA5000 vs DA5000-PRO, Which is better?



## sameer0306 (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys, Help me out. I'm getting Edifier DA5000 at Rs. 6400/- and DA5000 PRO at Rs. 9500/-.. Is there any difference between the performance of sub-woofer of both the speakers?? I think the only difference is of tweeters. Suggest please.


----------

